# Insinna rischia il posto a L'Eredità, spunta Alessandro Greco



## fabri47 (15 Agosto 2018)

Un'indiscrezione che, se confermata, potrebbe avere del clamoroso. *Flavio Insinna*, voluto fortemente dal direttore di Rai 1 Angelo Teodoli alla conduzione de *L'Eredità *dopo la triste dipartita di Fabrizio Frizzi, potrebbe non vedere mai gli studi del programma. 
Ovviamente, si tratta solo di una voce lanciata da Velvet Gossip, ma che ben presto potrebbe diventare realtà.

Pare, infatti, che l'ex presentatore di Affari Tuoi *non piaccia ai nuovi vertici Rai* e si stia pensando ad un possibile sostituto. Tra i papabili, Amadeus che ha condotto il quiz dal quando è nato, nel 2002, fino al 2006 ed *Alessandro Greco*. 

Quest'ultimo, però, sarebbe più probabile in quanto dopo la cancellazione del game show Zero e Lode, che ha condotto con successo la scorsa stagione, è rimasto senza programmi.


----------



## 7vinte (15 Agosto 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Un'indiscrezione che, se confermata, potrebbe avere del clamoroso. *Flavio Insinna*, voluto fortemente dal direttore di Rai 1 Angelo Teodoli alla conduzione de *L'Eredità *dopo la triste dipartita di Fabrizio Frizzi, potrebbe non vedere mai gli studi del programma.
> Ovviamente, si tratta solo di una voce lanciata da Velvet Gossip, ma che ben presto potrebbe diventare realtà.
> 
> Pare, infatti, che l'ex presentatore di Affari Tuoi *non piace ai nuovi vertici Rai* e si sta pensando ad un possibile sostituto. Tra i papabili, Amadeus che ha condotto il quiz dal quando è nato, nel 2002, fino al 2006 ed *Alessandro Greco*.
> ...



Speriamo...


----------



## fabri47 (15 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Speriamo...


Sempre detto che Greco è il sostituto ideale di Frizzi. Speriamo che i nuovi vertici lo prendano in considerazione.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Agosto 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Un'indiscrezione che, se confermata, potrebbe avere del clamoroso. *Flavio Insinna*, voluto fortemente dal direttore di Rai 1 Angelo Teodoli alla conduzione de *L'Eredità *dopo la triste dipartita di Fabrizio Frizzi, potrebbe non vedere mai gli studi del programma.
> Ovviamente, si tratta solo di una voce lanciata da Velvet Gossip, ma che ben presto potrebbe diventare realtà.
> 
> Pare, infatti, che l'ex presentatore di Affari Tuoi *non piaccia ai nuovi vertici Rai* e si stia pensando ad un possibile sostituto. Tra i papabili, Amadeus che ha condotto il quiz dal quando è nato, nel 2002, fino al 2006 ed *Alessandro Greco*.
> ...


.


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Agosto 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Un'indiscrezione che, se confermata, potrebbe avere del clamoroso. *Flavio Insinna*, voluto fortemente dal direttore di Rai 1 Angelo Teodoli alla conduzione de *L'Eredità *dopo la triste dipartita di Fabrizio Frizzi, potrebbe non vedere mai gli studi del programma.
> Ovviamente, si tratta solo di una voce lanciata da Velvet Gossip, ma che ben presto potrebbe diventare realtà.
> 
> Pare, infatti, che l'ex presentatore di Affari Tuoi *non piaccia ai nuovi vertici Rai* e si stia pensando ad un possibile sostituto. Tra i papabili, Amadeus che ha condotto il quiz dal quando è nato, nel 2002, fino al 2006 ed *Alessandro Greco*.
> ...



ma insinna non aveva già firmato un contratto di diversi milioni di euro ?


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Agosto 2018)

Greco mi sta simpatico mi sembra una brava persona.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Agosto 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma insinna non aveva già firmato un contratto di diversi milioni di euro ?


Infatti ci credo poco, ormai Insinna è ufficiale. Però è chiaro che con il nuovo cda ha un piede nella fossa e se gli ascolti non vanno (molti fans de L'Eredità minacciano di guardare Gerry Scotti), sarà fatto fuori in tempo zero.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Agosto 2018)

*Velvet Gossip ha pubblicato un nuovo articolo, dove viene confermato che Insinna potrebbe essere mandato via da L'Eredità, in quanto non piace ai nuovi dirigenti del cda Rai. In lizza, tra i sostituti, c'è sempre Alessandro Greco.*


----------



## Brain84 (21 Agosto 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Velvet Gossip ha pubblicato un nuovo articolo, dove viene confermato che Insinna potrebbe essere mandato via da L'Eredità, in quanto non piace ai nuovi dirigenti del cda Rai. In lizza, tra i sostituti, c'è sempre Alessandro Greco.*



Godo, persona piccola e insignificante oltre ad essere una pippa di presentatore. Greco 10 spanne sopra.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Agosto 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Un'indiscrezione che, se confermata, potrebbe avere del clamoroso. *Flavio Insinna*, voluto fortemente dal direttore di Rai 1 Angelo Teodoli alla conduzione de *L'Eredità *dopo la triste dipartita di Fabrizio Frizzi, potrebbe non vedere mai gli studi del programma.
> Ovviamente, si tratta solo di una voce lanciata da Velvet Gossip, ma che ben presto potrebbe diventare realtà.
> 
> Pare, infatti, che l'ex presentatore di Affari Tuoi *non piaccia ai nuovi vertici Rai* e si stia pensando ad un possibile sostituto. Tra i papabili, Amadeus che ha condotto il quiz dal quando è nato, nel 2002, fino al 2006 ed *Alessandro Greco*.
> ...



Ma tra Insinna e Greco non bisognerebbe neppure pensarci un minuto.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Agosto 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma tra Insinna e Greco non bisognerebbe neppure pensarci un minuto.


Greco lo si vede lontano un miglio che è un volto genuino il cui unico difetto è il non avere appoggi politici tali da poter condurre un programma di punta, nonostante la bravura. E pensare che è stato lanciato da Raffaella Carrà e Sergio Japino (non due incapaci) e negli anni 90' con Furore su Rai 2, assieme ad Enrico Papi che presentava Sarabanda su Italia 1, era tra i re dei game show e della televisione di quel periodo. Ora Papi è su una digitalina, mentre Greco è stato resuscitato con Zero e Lode (che non è stato confermato per fare spazio alla Balivo) ma, nuovo CDA permettendo, sembra destinato ad una nuova "morte" professionale, visto che il direttore di Rai 1 l'ha invitato a cercare offerte su altre reti.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Agosto 2018)

*Secondo quanto scritto da Dagospia, Flavio Insinna rischia di saltare a L'eredità ancor prima del debutto. Ed il suo futuro in Rai, con il nuovo cda, è tutt'altro che roseo.*


----------

